# Questions for those who own food plots and grow deer



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive got two parcels of land that im developing for deer hunting, one is 139 acres in the middle of a thousand. All of it is wooded, we just cut it, fairly hard and now it has trails this way and that, with 5 and 10 acre chunks of heavy thickets in between.
I am looking for a food to grow in the openings where the trails intersect. the areas are only 100' by 100'... my plans are to locate a stand within a hundred yards of these areas, so i can see down all 4 directions of the intersection.... 
from what ive heard, if i do this, and make these the only food available areas on the land.. thats the way to go..
By the way.. this is the only thinned property within miles, and i have one of only 3 good water sources inside a thousand acres.

so the question, what type of food do i grow?
i want to increase herd numbers for 2 years before hunting

JCollins
ME


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Best thing you can do is find a seed mixture that will grow in your climate and soil type in your area. For my food plots I have a custom seed mixture formulated for our midwestern climates and soils.. I've done the same thing as you are thinking and seeded all of our logging trails and then also have two designated plots off the trails... We did buy a bag of that biologic clover, and to our surprise it has grown very well..


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

another thing to do that will save you money and time in the long run is to take a soil sample. most county ext offices or even your local seed and fertilizer company will tell you what the soil needs in the way of acidity and fertilizer. i wish i would have done this the first couple of years because there was a big difference once i started. good luck!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yep, the number one thing you have to do is get the soil ph test done, chances are you will have to do a little liming


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you have an area that thick, it will hold a lot of deer with out feeding them. Just use it as a sanctuary...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> If you have an area that thick, it will hold a lot of deer with out feeding them. Just use it as a sanctuary...


It doesnt hurt to have a place for them to eat in the rest area. For sure get the soil tested then decide what to plant-corn, biologic, clover, etc....
If i were you, before you dug, round up the existing ground to kill the vegitation then plant over it, dont let the weeds take over the food plot or it could kill it. Hope this helps

Ryan


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

the information is greatly appreciate the information. I believe i can afford the test, so thats where ill start. Thanks again.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Another way to do it on the cheap is to fertilize all the briars, honeysuckle, oak, grape and blackberry on the tract. You will have your own buffet that nature provided.

Or you can do what we do - dump corn... :beer: Yeah it is legal.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Oh a food Plot will make or break your property.. How far is the nearest food source ..?? How many plots are you putting in and what would the total number of acres be devoted to food? I would go with a Clover/Alf for spring/summer browse and put in Corn Plots and Winter Wheat type plots for Winter energy needs. For hunting purposes the clover/alf plots will help you most in the fall I suspect.


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

on my hunting property i did the soil test and put lime out every year but for the roads i plant rye grass and wheat and a little clover but for the food plots i plant all kinds of greens like turnip greens and mustard ,suger beets ,rape,and collerds and i also like to put up corn feeders and salt licks and i also like to have one big feald where i plant things like corn soybeans , peanuts and milow i also planted some trees on my place like different kinds of oak and a faw fruit trees the thing is to make it where they wont have to every leave your property if they dont wont to to look for food i mean i also have 2 ponds on my place and every year i like to put out alot of sweet potatoes deer love them do a little preditore hunting on your place every year and you will have a very good spot to deer hunt on


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you have a water source that is more important than a food plot especially if one is not close to the property. You could build a pond or if their is a creek you could dam it. Water source is first that wory about a food plot. Or if its to muck work to build food plots fertalize the oak trees and apple or any other natural veg. that deer eat and get a bumper crop of that to attract them. You dont need a big pond just a water source thats fresh you could treat it in the summer so slime does not take it over.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally I think it would be a waste of time and money to fertilize that vegatation naturally growing. Different plants require different amount's of fertilizer, plus if they are already growing sufficiently just let them be. Although if you do have some water source like the previous post said, key on that, within a reasonable distance if it's possible have your food plot there. Having the food and water in a short distance, you could really get some good deer patterns down.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I would look into planting turnips and sugar beets. They grow real well in most conditions and they are a great late season food plot. I use Biologic Maximum, with great results.


----------

